
Anti-capitalist thinker Immanuel Wallerstein dies at age of 88 - dredmorbius
https://en.mehrnews.com/news/149571/Famous-anti-capitalist-thinker-Immanuel-Wallerstein-dies-at-age
======
dredmorbius
A less established though more complete and descriptive source is this blog
entry:

RIP Immanuel Wallerstein — “This is the end; this is the beginning”

[https://economicsociology.org/2019/09/01/rip-immanuel-
waller...](https://economicsociology.org/2019/09/01/rip-immanuel-wallerstein-
this-is-the-end-this-is-the-beginning/)

~~~
dredmorbius
And a recent (2017) KPFA interview with Immanuel Wallerstein, audio:

[https://archives.kpfa.org/data/20170412-Wed1200.mp3](https://archives.kpfa.org/data/20170412-Wed1200.mp3)

[https://kpfa.org/episode/against-the-grain-
april-12-2017/](https://kpfa.org/episode/against-the-grain-april-12-2017/)

